# When is Minnesota's major nectar flow?



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Generally, nectar flows are more dependent on weather and the surrounding forage and not the calendar. Keep a notebook and record dates when you see things begin to bloom. From year to year, you'll notice that some things bloom earlier/later than in other years.

For me, living a very wooded area, my primary flow is starting now: I saw Black Locust and Tulip Poplars blooming yesterday. For someone else, their main flow may be when clover blooms. 

Beekeeping is VERY localized. It's not unusual for one beekeeper to have record honey harvests while another beek, only 30 miles away, is feeding starving bees.

As a rule of thumb, I add supers when I see the first dandelion blooms.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

http://honeybeenet.gsfc.nasa.gov/Honeybees/ForageRegion.php?StReg=MN_10


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"Generally, nectar flows are more dependent on weather and the surrounding forage and not the calendar. Keep a notebook and record dates when you see things begin to bloom."_ - indypartridge. 

The spring in my area [south WI.] is about a week behind schedule because of cold April weather. The apple blossoms and other fruit blooms in some places are in the "pink bud stage", while others are "beginning" to open. In other recent years, they would *all *be in full bloom today and yesterday. We have had dandelions blooming for about 2 weeks now!

I have had some of my hives get "honey bound" at this time of year, [May 13th] sometimes earlier, and swarm away. 

There may be a slight "lull" in the nectar flow of a few days after the fruit bloom is done, but be prepared,.. May 15th,..May 20th might be the day!! It won't be long,..just a few days after May 31st around here, before sweet clover blooms and all the other sweet flowers of summer come into blossom,..beckoning our bees!


----------



## Janer (May 20, 2011)

I also live 60 miles north of the Twin Cities---we should get together and compare notes!


----------

